# Elongatus 5.5'' V.s. Gold Spolio 3''



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

edit


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My Aunt Did LSD said:


> Who do you think won? I'll post the answer later.


I hope this is hypothetical or a divider broke when you wern't around. If you actually did this on purpose you and the whole piranha community lost.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah. Popular start over here....
No offense mate, but I don't think people will react very nice and kind on stuff like this.

So just tell the rest. What happened ? Don't bring this like a "cool" experiment, for it's not...


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dont think this one deserves any reply posts if it was indeed on purpose. Dont bother posting the victor cause what difference does it really make anyways.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Only one was Victorious, but there was 2 losers!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

It all depends on which piranha had the territory and tank established to himself...If you threw the Elong in the gold spilo's tank, then the Gold Spilo won...conversely, if you threw the Gold Spilo in the Elong's tank, then the Elong won..this is especially true of all the Serra's if they are roughly the same size...you would have been better off selling one of those fish to a member here or giving it away to someone who would appreciate a piranha.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

so what happened?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing, its bs to get everyone pissed off.lol


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

edit


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

My Aunt Did LSD said:


> I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go.


I must have missed the "elongatus real cheap" sales topic....


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

CombiChrist said:


> I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go.


I must have missed the "elongatus real cheap" sales topic....








[/quote]

Yeah, I guess you did.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

My Aunt Did LSD said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]
What? I don't understand the whole "Troll" thing. I understand the up yours. That's pretty specific. But the spilo just kept jumping over or knocking over the divider so i just took it out, tried to make a decent setup with the different areas and luckily I ended up with a spare tank when the carnage unleashed. I wasn't trying to get them to duke it out; but to peacefully co-exist. I know they can't, but I figured I'd give it a shot. Yeah. And there are just too many emoticons to explain how I don't feel. Anyway I wrote a topic on breeding feeder fish in the Feeding and Nutrition form if you want to check it out and I don't know, whatever.


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Aug 23, 2005)

My Aunt Did LSD said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]
What? I don't understand the whole "Troll" thing. I understand the up yours. That's pretty specific. But the spilo just kept jumping over or knocking over the divider so i just took it out, tried to make a decent setup with the different areas and luckily I ended up with a spare tank when the carnage unleashed. I wasn't trying to get them to duke it out; but to peacefully co-exist. I know they can't, but I figured I'd give it a shot. Yeah. And there are just too many emoticons to explain how I don't feel. Anyway I wrote a topic on breeding feeder fish in the Feeding and Nutrition form if you want to check it out and I don't know, whatever.
[/quote]

Tool


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

WhiskeyBent said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]
What? I don't understand the whole "Troll" thing. I understand the up yours. That's pretty specific. But the spilo just kept jumping over or knocking over the divider so i just took it out, tried to make a decent setup with the different areas and luckily I ended up with a spare tank when the carnage unleashed. I wasn't trying to get them to duke it out; but to peacefully co-exist. I know they can't, but I figured I'd give it a shot. Yeah. And there are just too many emoticons to explain how I don't feel. Anyway I wrote a topic on breeding feeder fish in the Feeding and Nutrition form if you want to check it out and I don't know, whatever.
[/quote]

Tool
[/quote]
No, you can't do that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok first of all







to P-fury. Now that you are here hopefully you will learn quite a bit about piranhas and what is and is not acceptable.

As you can see by others responses what you did was in the UNACCEPTABLE category. You had other options, such as reinforcing the divider or taking them to your local fish store.

Also a 44G was way to small for both of those fish.

But you are now in the right place and will learn what is an ideal setup, how to maintain the tank properly and what can live in what size tank.

You have just learnt by your experience that Serras dont co-hab well. To bad the fish had to also go through that.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

ksls said:


> Ok first of all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and when you learn all that I'll be more than happy to remove the Troll emoticons


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

ksls said:


> Ok first of all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


live and learn.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]

Once again, didn't want to bring this up, but since you want to flame this guy, it should be pointed out that you being another hypocrite...Do I condone his actions or accept what he did?! *ABSOLUTELY NOT!* but I find it quite amusing and ironic that you call this guy a "troll" but yet you and other members on this site thought it was funny as hell and laughed your ass off when Al fed Frankenstein (HUGE 20inch PIRAYA) a beautiful 10 inch red belly!...Double standards at it's finest!!...that was every bit as disgusting and distasteful as what this guy did (I don't buy the idea that we was trying to cohab them when "FRANK" obviously had a history of killing other pygos's and making meals out of them)..but yet everyone was amused by it because it was a "worthless" red belly...IMO, the unecessary killing of any kind of piranha (regardless of they are Pygo's or Serra's) shouldn't be glorified or condoned...Mr.Pot meet Mr. Kettle!..here is the link...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186295-10-inch-red-with-big-frank/page__hl__frakenstein


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

And once I saw it was more than the occasional fin nip I stopped the whole thing.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Da said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]

Once again, didn't want to bring this up, but since you want to flame this guy, it should be pointed out that you being another hypocrite...Do I condone his actions or accept what he did?! *ABSOLUTELY NOT!* but I find it quite amusing and ironic that you call this guy a "troll" but yet you and other members on this site thought it was funny as hell and laughed your ass off when Al fed Frankenstein (HUGE 20inch PIRAYA) a beautiful 10 inch red belly!...Double standards at it's finest!!...that was every bit as disgusting and distasteful as what this guy did (I don't buy the idea that we was trying to cohab them when "FRANK" obviously had a history of killing other pygos's and making meals out of them)..but yet everyone was amused by it because it was a "worthless" red belly...IMO, the unecessary killing of any kind of piranha (regardless of they are Pygo's or Serra's) shouldn't be glorified or condoned...Mr.Pot meet Mr. Kettle!..here is the link...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186295-10-inch-red-with-big-frank/page__hl__frakenstein
[/quote]

BAHHAAHHAAHHAHA, you should have read what I was actually laughing at, genius. I'll give you a hint "goldfish"...

NOt that the red got killed, see...read....understand...yes...

My second comment was stating a fact Frank has no equals and he proved it.

Another thing, Als didnt ask me for permission b4 he put that red in and posted pics of half a red, I dont know why he did it but I'm not him.

This guy LSD clearly took the diveder out and let the Ps fight it out...bla, bla bla, read his post...

You should really understand what you are typing b4 you do or you end up looking like a arse...


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]

Once again, didn't want to bring this up, but since you want to flame this guy, it should be pointed out that you being another hypocrite...Do I condone his actions or accept what he did?! *ABSOLUTELY NOT!* but I find it quite amusing and ironic that you call this guy a "troll" but yet you and other members on this site thought it was funny as hell and laughed your ass off when Al fed Frankenstein (HUGE 20inch PIRAYA) a beautiful 10 inch red belly!...Double standards at it's finest!!...that was every bit as disgusting and distasteful as what this guy did (I don't buy the idea that we was trying to cohab them when "FRANK" obviously had a history of killing other pygos's and making meals out of them)..but yet everyone was amused by it because it was a "worthless" red belly...IMO, the unecessary killing of any kind of piranha (regardless of they are Pygo's or Serra's) shouldn't be glorified or condoned...Mr.Pot meet Mr. Kettle!..here is the link...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186295-10-inch-red-with-big-frank/page__hl__frakenstein
[/quote]

BAHHAAHHAAHHAHA, you should have read what I was actually laughing at, genius. I'll give you a hint "goldfish"...

NOt that the red got killed, see...read....understand...yes...

My second comment was stating a fact Frank has no equals and he proved it.

Another thing, Als didnt ask me for permission b4 he put that red in and posted pics of half a red, I dont know why he did it but I'm not him.

This guy LSD clearly took the diveder out and let the Ps fight it out...bla, bla bla, read his post...

You should really understand what you are typing b4 you do or you end up looking like a arse...
[/quote]
Well to be fair, it seemed like you still didn't even care. You obviously didn't read my post yourself.

My Aunt Did LSD Icon

Posted Today, 01:18 PM
And once I saw it was more than the occasional fin nip I stopped the whole thing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well it was 44 gallon with a divider the kept knocking over so eventually i just removed it and decided whoever won, got the tank. The gold spilo won. He just got tired of the elongatus chasing him over and over and took out a decent sized chunk of flesh by the tail, fins, and part of his lip. The gold was only missing the very tip end of his back fin. Now I didn't initially intend for them to fight. I didn't have anywhere for the other fish to go. So I set up two cave like areas, with plants, and guppies to keep them busy. But after three and a half months of the elongatus chasing away the spilo from his territory, that ended.
> 
> Also I knew someone who was supposed to buy the one but he never did which is why i was stuck with the two fish, but now I have a 55 gallon and the elongatus is fine. This was about four months ago.











[/quote]

Once again, didn't want to bring this up, but since you want to flame this guy, it should be pointed out that you being another hypocrite...Do I condone his actions or accept what he did?! *ABSOLUTELY NOT!* but I find it quite amusing and ironic that you call this guy a "troll" but yet you and other members on this site thought it was funny as hell and laughed your ass off when Al fed Frankenstein (HUGE 20inch PIRAYA) a beautiful 10 inch red belly!...Double standards at it's finest!!...that was every bit as disgusting and distasteful as what this guy did (I don't buy the idea that we was trying to cohab them when "FRANK" obviously had a history of killing other pygos's and making meals out of them)..but yet everyone was amused by it because it was a "worthless" red belly...IMO, the unecessary killing of any kind of piranha (regardless of they are Pygo's or Serra's) shouldn't be glorified or condoned...Mr.Pot meet Mr. Kettle!..here is the link...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/186295-10-inch-red-with-big-frank/page__hl__frakenstein
[/quote]

BAHHAAHHAAHHAHA, you should have read what I was actually laughing at, genius. I'll give you a hint "goldfish"...*I did, and that is just a cop-out...funny, but why you didn't make a remark about putting the red in Frank's tank in the first place?!...Case closed.*
NOt that the red got killed, see...read....understand...yes...

My second comment was stating a fact Frank has no equals and he proved it. *Yes, so are basically validating what I'm saying and that you found it amusing and funny that the red got devoured by Frank...end of story and end of disscussion.*

Another thing, Als didnt ask me for permission b4 he put that red in and posted pics of half a red, I dont know why he did it but I'm not him.

This guy LSD clearly took the diveder out and let the Ps fight it out...bla, bla bla, read his post...

You should really understand what you are typing b4 you do or you end up looking like a arse...*no, that would be you..your ass just got owned because you got caught with your pants down...I just provided the facts and your very own words...but now you are trying to backtrack..it's all good...consider this subject matter closed.*[/quote]


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

You two must be doing LSD together not to see that trying to cohab two pygos (or whatever reason the red was in Frank's tank) is a little different than removing a barrier between an elnog and a spilo in a 44g to see who should have the tank.

And why I didnt blame Als for the dead red? I dont really remember was it not like a year ago? Maybe I just became soft...

But like you said I got







so let me slink away with a shred of dignity.


----------

